# Back and nerve pain?



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

I know y'all aren't doctors, but I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

I seem to be having 2 different types of lower back pain. One is when I am doing a rising trot - every time I rise, my lower back cramps up. Sometimes it is right at the pelvis, sometimes it's the area on the left just above my pelvis (I think it might be the psoas, which means I probably just have to strengthen it...Here's some info about that muscle: Psoas major muscle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

The other thing is I suddenly have this pain in my tailbone that feels like nerve pain. It's pinchy and kind of burns and it's like someone is holding a lit match to my tailbone constantly. It started after I had a lesson where I did a lot of sitting trot, and I'm thinking it might have been the cause of it. That same lesson, I cantered for the first time in a couple months (I was out for a month because of a concussion and then was building back up to being able to canter).

I think these are two different things. The lower back pain is probably my pelvis being out of alignment and being weak. I'm guessing. The tailbone thing...It really feels like nerve pain because of the pinching sensation.

Has anyone else ever experienced this, particularly from a rising trot or canter? Thanks


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It could be because you're holding your body too stiff while you ride- the jarring motion of trotting and cantering if you aren't moving fluidly can cause bone and nerve pain. I definitely suggest learning to relax in the saddle (it's hard! Even if you don't think you're tense, you might be) and seeing a doctor / physio to talk about what path you should take or if it's something more serious. Until then you can start doing *gentle* stretches.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

alexischristina said:


> It could be because you're holding your body too stiff while you ride- the jarring motion of trotting and cantering if you aren't moving fluidly can cause bone and nerve pain. I definitely suggest learning to relax in the saddle (it's hard! Even if you don't think you're tense, you might be) and seeing a doctor / physio to talk about what path you should take or if it's something more serious. Until then you can start doing *gentle* stretches.


Age?

My wife and I switched to a gated horse .. after over 40 years of not riding. YOU stretching and being loose sounds like good advice. You have to feel the horse under you and let your hips/butt move and rotate with the horse. If you have a lot of foot pressure in the stirrups then something is wrong.

I'll let others with MUCH more experience advise so that I can learn too.

Some lessons with a GOOD trainer could help. Ride without stirrups or reins and being able to do 360's around the saddle on the horse at a canter while trainer has trained horse on lead. 

In one hour with a Olympic trainer ... was amazing for me.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Welll, your coccyx could be tucked under slightly which can cause pelvic discomfort, even painful intercourse. You may (or may not) need to see a physiotherapist or physician who is skilled in treating pelvic pain. They would go in and do an internal adjustment. It's probably not the sit trot lesson you had that "did it" but it was inclined to go in that direction especially after any fall on the tailbone.

Your other pain you describe...I believe your psoas muscle would exhibit other symptoms of tightness, not just as you post. If you feel around in the general area of the psoas while you are lying down, you might feel it as a very tender or firm, and uncomfortable. It has attachments from the front of T12 and runs into the top inside aspect of the femur bone...so is very long and not accessible the entire length. A massage therapist/PT can direct you or show you how/where it is tight.


----------

